# something cool from facebook



## frankp (Dec 30, 2015)

In case you folks haven't seen this yet...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=979795115411868

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 30, 2015)

Saw that a few weeks ago. That guy has some skillz!


----------

